

Ask HN: Can you recommend me a modern US stockbroker? - DanI-S

I'm looking for recommendations and advice regarding choosing an online stockbroker, and figured HN would be a great place to ask.  Since I last traded anything, several years have passed and I've moved from the UK to the US. In the UK, I had an account with TD Waterhouse - they had a passable web interface (for the time) but fairly high commission. I'll be making medium-to-long-term investments.<p>Since there's probably a fairly good baseline of trustworthy brokers with reasonable fees, here are some specifics I'm interested in:<p>* Great customer service, appropriate to my intermediate-level experience trading and limited familiarity with US tax laws, etc.<p>* Great web &#38; mobile user interface - I'm a web engineer; it hurts to be forced to use something shoddy.<p>* Availability of an API - not a killer by any means, but I'd love to be able to write my own user interface. Not for automated trading; just for tinker value.<p>Any suggestions will be much appreciated!
======
xiaomei
<http://interactivebrokers.com>

